# أجهزة التعقيم بالبخار



## ahmadba (11 مارس 2010)

هنا ملفات pdf لجهاز تعقيم بالبخار 
استخدام الجهاز و تشغيله
و مخطط الصيانة و الاعطال 
ممكن يفيد من يعملون باجهزة التعقيم بالبخار بالمشافي كون ظاهرة العطل و الحل مشتركة 
و الاختلاف غالبا فقط بالتفاصيل
ارجو ان يفيد ؟؟؟


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

ما حدعاوز الملفات


----------



## amiesab (23 مارس 2010)

مشكووور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## طارق عبد الدين (25 مارس 2010)

والله مشكور


----------



## ahmadba (26 مارس 2010)

الشكر لكم و اتمنى لكم الافادة


----------



## abdullah.berlin (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حازم1991 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررر


----------



## طلال حيدر (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا أحمد البادي زعيم التعقيم بمشفى المجتهد ورئيس المكتب الهندسي بالوكالة


----------



## rebatmedical (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الافادة اريد ان اعرف اسعار اجهزة التعقيم في مصر واهم الماركات


----------



## agawa (30 سبتمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سماح عبد القادر (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (3 مايو 2012)

الملف المرفق رائع ومتخصص جدا للمعنيين


----------



## حسين البلخي (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## cerato (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو امدادي بكتيب الصيانة لجهازBMS *STERIL* basic Autoclaves


----------



## التراس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

فى هناك جهاز لاب تك تعقيم اسنان عندما يبدا الماء يالدخول للغرفة وما يلبث ان يبدا السخان فى العمل ويسخن الماء لدرجة ادنى من درجة الغليان يعطلا انذار ع الشاشة ويكتب eror 2
حد ممكن يفيدنى اية السبب


----------



## konan2007 (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*مشكوووووور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## michael ballack (11 سبتمبر 2014)

thanks alot


----------



## ابن بغداد المهندس (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا..موضوع مهم وحساس بنفس الوقت كون اكثر صالات العمليات تتوقف متى ماحصلت مشكلة في جهاز التعقيم


----------



## mgha.98 (12 مارس 2015)

فينو الرابط


----------



## AM+ (17 مارس 2015)

مشكووور والله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## ام عباس العراق (17 مايو 2015)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------

